# DUH Moment



## GBusardo (Jul 7, 2007)

How many times have you been turning a crosscut blank, and out of habit, started sanding from bushing to bushing after you go through the grits?  (Yes, I did this just today.... )  [:I]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 7, 2007)

I never turned a cross-cut blank in my life!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't do cross cut any diffrent than any other blanks and have never had a problem.


----------



## polarbear1 (Jul 7, 2007)

Is there a trick to sanding crosscuts?  I only tried 3-4 crosscuts, I think maybe one turned out, the others were chewed up well before the sand paper?


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 7, 2007)

No, No trick. Since the grain runs north and south while the wood is on the lathe, sanding bushing to bushing will show sanding marks. Cross cut actually easier to sand than a regular blank.  It's a good thing too, since I have had my fair share of chunks coming off the blank and usually have to resort to a ton of sanding.


----------



## polarbear1 (Jul 8, 2007)

oh duh, yes of course I would sand with the grain, but I see how out of habit some one may accidentally sand like they do most pens.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> <br />I don't do cross cut any diffrent than any other blanks and have never had a problem.


Same here.


----------

